# Late season doves ?



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I know it's almost over but I've never been able to find any numbers of doves in the late season. Anyone have late season luck and where do you find birds in Dec/Jan ?
Occasionally I'll see some around grain elevators in bad snowy conditions but seldom big concentrations.
Any suggestions ?
Thanks N Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't realize it was in. I've been seeing a bunch in a couple cornfields


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Carpn said:


> I didn't realize it was in. I've been seeing a bunch in a couple cornfields


I think it ends this W/E on the 11th
What area ? 
I'm seeing a few but really scattered pairs to 3- 4 no concentrations at all.
I have one cattle farm that's fairly good in early season , might drive over there and have a look.
Weather probably isn't going to be ideal in my area.
Good luck


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I see lots of smaller flocks (5-15 birds) in corn fields this time of year, but never big concentrations.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Wooster and medina area . I'm seeing them in cornfields that have had the stubble knocked down flat like they do to prep the field for planting next yr .


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Carpn said:


> Wooster and medina area . I'm seeing them in cornfields that have had the stubble knocked down flat


 Thanks--- I'm in SW and saw a few near a beaverr pond I was duck hunting but not enough to justify the walk in.
70 Sat and my thoughts went from ducks to doves.
Looks like a wash-out here so I'll probably end up ducking but I'll keep my eyes open.
Thanks N good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve been seeing some around my place, but not consistent enough to set up on. I went out on New Years to check several farms I hunt that are next to quarry operations that usually have good doves on them. I didn’t see a single dove. It’s really spotty this time of year, and the numbers are too low for consistent shooting in my opinion.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

garhtr said:


> Thanks--- I'm in SW and saw a few near a beaverr pond I was duck hunting but not enough to justify the walk in.
> 70 Sat and my thoughts went from ducks to doves.
> Looks like a wash-out here so I'll probably end up ducking but I'll keep my eyes open.
> Thanks N good luck and good hunting.


Good luck . Duck numbers are horrible around here . Don't see it getting better . Been avoiding hunting geese but may hafta start getting after the geese soon tho. Everything is so wet and sloppy it makes it not worth it to get the gear out into the fields to hunt them tho. I think I'm just getting lazy .


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

The few times I've see concentrations late have been in snow around grain elevators or dryer's were the sun melted the snow off the gravel. I'm guessing you could hunt those area's and it wouldn't be considered baiting--- buy no snow this year for certain.
We hunted a hog farm many years ago that had tons of pigeons and good numbers of doves but unfortunately no dove season at that time and now hogs stay mostly in doors-- I can't win 
Good luck and good hunting .


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Back in the days that I had free time, I would occasionally walk corn stubble and jump shoot flocks. They rarely seemed to leave the field so I could just follow a flock or two around for a couple hours. I wasted a lot of shells, but it was fun.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Carpn said:


> Good luck . Duck numbers are horrible around here . Don't see it getting better . Been avoiding hunting geese but may hafta start getting after the geese soon tho. Everything is so wet and sloppy it makes it not worth it to get the gear out into the fields to hunt them tho. I think I'm just getting lazy .


I haven’t seen any ducks all year. I am surrounded by wetlands and ponds, and there are very few birds on them. I’ve scouted rivers and creeks and haven’t seen much. The private quarry lakes have just a couple ducks on them.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I have done the same as Magis suggested and done pretty well. They just seem to circle around the field or down the field edge more. Spot and stalk style. 
laughed at the "wasted a lot of shells" because I definitely was less affective than sitting and taking shots but it was still a lot of fun.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not above jump shooting if I can find some birds, sounds fun.
I'll see how the weather treats me - looks wet.
Might be a good day to find a rabbit or two and locate a field with a few doves but there is that temptation to fish or duck hunt, should be plenty of sheet water in my area.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------

